# Glofish



## busyboy (Jan 4, 2011)

I added 6 new Glofishes to my 14 gallon tank. The tank already had 3 bettas.
The glofishes always stays on top the tank. They dont go to middle or the bottom of the tank. They are very active but not at all swimming to the bottom. What could be the reason. Or is this normal for glofishes?

Thanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its normal for them to stay at the top of the tank its just what part of the tank they ocupy.


----------



## busyboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Its sad because, when i bought from the store they were all in the middle.. and they were so colorful.. now in my tank, i have to go near the tank and look up to see where these guys are.. the tank seems empty from far


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

busyboy said:


> Its sad because, when i bought from the store they were all in the middle.. and they were so colorful.. now in my tank, i have to go near the tank and look up to see where these guys are.. the tank seems empty from far


thats how they are when they get in a larger tank and have room to move around. so long as they arn't sitting really lethargic at the surface.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

If you've got the money, they look really cool under day-glo lights. That's really the reason why they were created in the first place.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they were actually created to detect polutants in water but they looked cool so the company also started selling them. here is the article http://www.nus.edu.sg/research/rg12.php they are now being used for many different things like cancer research.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They should get their color bac soon. I wish my Zebra Danios (That's what they are - genetic engineering...) would swim at the top... They just chase anything they see... :chair:


----------



## busyboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.. i am learning a lot here..


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I've mostly seen the orange ones. That's the color I had myself before. Recently at Care-A-Lot Pet store I saw a lot of different colors. It would be pretty cool to have a tank full of about 10 of each color. The only problem I found with these fish is that none of the ones I ever bought lived that long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Why don't people ever read the rules?
Oh, that's right; spammers don't care about rules.


----------

